# F250/350's w/electronic locking rear differential?



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

How does the electronic locking rear differential work when _NOT LOCKED_? Does it work like an open differential where one wheel gets all the power? Or does it work like a limited slip differential where traction is split between both rear wheels (within reason of course)?

Just curious, NYH1.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

https://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/1535733-elocker.html


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Anyone have a problem with that


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mine has always been good to me, it only works when you’re driving below 20 mph though


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Can you delete it??? Legally that is...


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Open diff or electronic lock under 20 mph is the only 2 choices from Ford , get the locker option .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER said:


> Open diff or electronic lock under 20 mph is the only 2 choices from Ford , get the locker option .


How many trucks do you have to order to get it?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Just 1 , you do have the option of 373 or 430 gears with the 6.2 gas engine .


----------



## ToMang07 (Jul 16, 2019)

I know this is an older thread, but if you have the option, get the locker. Yes, it's only good for under 20mph, but it works, VERY well. I had a limited slip in my old F350 diesel and the e-locker on my 17 F250 is night and day different, for the better. It's almost like a spool when engaged, love it.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ToMang07 said:


> I know this is an older thread, but if you have the option, get the locker. Yes, it's only good for under 20mph, but it works, VERY well. I had a limited slip in my old F350 diesel and the e-locker on my 17 F250 is night and day different, for the better. It's almost like a spool when engaged, love it.


The OP was asking how it works, not whether or not he should get it. Please try and stay on topic.

Edit: he is asking how it physically operates, not "how good it works"


----------



## ToMang07 (Jul 16, 2019)

Which I answered and gave my experience with. 

Now you want to make out or something? I really don't give a fart whether you (or anyone) like(s) me.... but following me around on a forum is a new level of weird.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's not make it personal, you two...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

ToMang07 said:


> . but following me around on a forum is a new level of weird.


It's borderline creepy...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Hydromaster said:


> It's borderline creepy...


again, let's stay on topic


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ToMang07 said:


> I know this is an older thread, but if you have the option, get the locker. Yes, it's only good for under 20mph, but it works, VERY well. I had a limited slip in my old F350 diesel and the e-locker on my 17 F250 is night and day different, for the better. It's almost like a spool when engaged, love it.


Thanks for the first hand account on how well it works.


----------

